# Re. Duomatic L Plus gas regulator?



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone any experience of the Truma *Duomatic L Plus* gas regulator system, please? I like the look of this system (particularly the remote indicator) and would be interested in any personal experience, good or bad. Thanks.

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Any web links Barry so we can see what it is?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.truma.com/truma/en/pr/ak/produkte_neuheiten_en_3902.html

For broadband users, a 2Mb download, page 20:
http://www.truma.com/truma/infomaterial_inhalt/2792/caravanbroshure.pdf

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry!



BarryandSue said:


> Has anyone any experience of the Truma *Duomatic L Plus* gas regulator system, please?


I only have experience with the predecessor model, the *Triomatic with remote indicator*. But maybe that helps. Advantages of the Duomatic L Plus are:
- You can "change the roles" of main and reserve regulator without changing the bottles
- You have a built-in regulator heater (is optional for the Triomatic)
- Only two regulators, so easier to fit.

I do not want to miss my Triomatic anymore. I don't have to go out at night (according to Murphy's law it is always the most unpleasant night and the most unpleasant time when you run out of gas :wink: ) to change gas bottles. And thanks to the remote indicator (which could just be plugged into the main control panel in my van) I always know when it is time to get a refill.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I was beginning to get interested in this c/o unit as being one that had been designed very well and similar in operation to industrial units, ie primary and secondary regulators until I came to this statement

[/quote]The Duomatic L Plus may also be used in cylinder boxes that are accessible from the vehicle interior. The Duomatic L Plus "must not" be used in commercially used vehicles, confined spaces (household), campers or boats.

What is the definition of a Camper ??
[/i]


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

HI dodger!



dodger148 said:


> ...The Duomatic L Plus "must not" be used in commercially used vehicles, confined spaces (household), campers or boats.
> 
> What is the definition of a Camper ??
> [/i]


I just checked the German website. There is a translation error in the English text. It should read:

_...The Duomatic L Plus *must not* be used in commercially used vehicles, confined spaces (household), *mobile homes* or boats._

So no problem.

No idea which translation tool made them translate "Mobilheime" with "Camper". 8O

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Gerhard. So often stuff for the leisure market is inferior to what is available, this looked good and it was a bit off putting to see that statement


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, all of you. This looks like the system for me!

And (at the risk of sounding patronising) congratulations to you, Gerhard, on your superb command of English - it's helped us out yet again!

Barry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Barry

This system is mostly a "standard" fitment on quality vans from Euramobil.

I would recommend it (although I've ditched mine for a fixed tank, which is brilliant).

John


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, John, but what did you do with your old one?  

Thanks again, John. Yet more confirmation that this is a good system.

Barry


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Duomatic "L" Plus*

Hi Everyone,

We have the Duomatic L Plus on our new vehicle.

The digital display tells us whats going on - and there are 2 "eis-ex" heaters on the regulators.

Auto switchover is a great idea !!.

Cheers


----------

